# Mezan habitation heater



## kitbanjo (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all you mezaners out there – this is my first posting, so be gentle with me!. 
We've a problem as the season begins to turn: the exhaust from our habitation heater is directed straight into our awning. Becomes more of "yawning" such are the fumes. Has anyone come up with a solution?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Kitbanjo and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

If you have any sort of exhaust gases going into an enclosed awning, then you need to stop using the heater, OR stop enclosing the awning, OR stop using the awning all together UNTIL you have the matter assessed. It certainly doesn't sound too healthy in there, especially when you mention yawning!! 

On the face of it, it sounds like a bad design element that needs a solution. According to one review of the Mezan... _*The compact monocoque Mezan from Auto-Sleepers complies with all relevant European safety legislations. Built for two to safely enjoy - any time.*_ Hmmm... :?

For further information, you can contact either Auto-Sleeper... http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/

or the Auto-Sleeper Owners Club... 
http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/

HTH


----------



## kitbanjo (Aug 25, 2010)

My dear fellow, many thanks for that – it's only occurred once and I've been trying to establish with as many people as possible just how we might find a solution. Obviously I don't want to invalidate my warranty by relocating the exhaust system without finding out how other folk have solved the problem.
I'm not sure just how many Mezan owners there are out there!
Anyway, many thanks again
Banjokit


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest you go back to the dealer and get them to re-align the exhaust, this would not then affect your warranty.

cabby


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Is the Awning standard fit by Autosleeper.?


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

My sister has a Mezan and this very fact almost swayed her decision to purchase. I believe she spoke to Autosleeper and outcome was that best not to mess with the exhaust. Instead, she has bought a drive away awning, which to me resembles more of a utility tent. She raises one side on poles to form a walkway between the tent and the back door of the vehicle, but leaving the sides open. Not ideal, but shelters rain and provides a porch /walkway to the tent, whilst allowing exhaust to escape. She has only just tested the once and weather was hot, so she was more grateful of shade than bad weather protection and obviously didn't need the heating on. Test will be in bad weather and she will probably need to close up the tent anyway then, to protect contents from the elements. As there is only her alone, I'm sure she will manage and probably revert back to a pup tent for storage anyway, as putting anything else bigger up in wind when alone is not fun!


----------

